# Trail cameras



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a trail camera that sends via cellular for Verizon that actually works? The reviews on many of the "top" cameras are discouraging. Any other tips to boost the signal or otherwise are appreciated.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds like a difficult setup for Utah. I've never personally used one. This one has better reviews than most for Verizon https://www.amazon.com/Spartan-GoCam-Verizon-Blackout-Flash/dp/B00T8M6MQC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1466622527&sr=8-2&keywords=verizon+trail+camera

I feel like these types of cameras are made for guys out East in their big flat corn fields. Service in the mountains is so hit or miss.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Sounds like a difficult setup for Utah. I've never personally used one. This one has better reviews than most for Verizon https://www.amazon.com/Spartan-GoCa...66622527&sr=8-2&keywords=verizon+trail+camera
> 
> I feel like these types of cameras are made for guys out East in their big flat corn fields. Service in the mountains is so hit or miss.


$450, that's one expensive camera to have stolen or vandalized... or vandalized _then_ stolen. :shock::!::shock::!::shock::!:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else but I don't get cellular service in the areas I typically find animals.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

derekp1999 said:


> $450, that's one expensive camera to have stolen or vandalized... or vandalized _then_ stolen. :shock::!::shock::!::shock::!:


Except now you get pictures sent to you of the nimrod stealing your camera :x


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.trailcampro.com/collections/cellular-trail-cameras


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

kstorrs said:


> Except now you get pictures sent to you of the nimrod stealing your camera


I guess that takes away all the suspense... imagine sitting in a big meeting at work, your phone goes off, and you get a pic of some dude making off with your camera.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I don't get cellular service in the areas I typically find animals.


.......and I see this as proof that God is real and that he loves us.-------SS


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I don't get cellular service in the areas I typically find animals.


I know I prefer it that way. My dad and I didn't have any service on his Book Cliffs elk hunt, but his cousin took business calls the whole time...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The dual band phones usually get signals on Analog from very out of the way places. I made a phone call out of the books in 2005 on my old dual band flip phone. Too bad almost all the new ones are only digital.

You really want phone service anywhere, those old Motorola Brick phones were 5 watt analog, we were making calls out of the Riverbed in the west desert in 1985.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want to make a cel call out of the Books you almost need to find a location where you can see either Vernal or Grand Junction. And then pray.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

They had to tear my Motorola brick phone out of my hands. I could make a phone
Call from the parking lot of my cabin. 
Now I have to come clear around almost to where I can see town to make a call. 
I was probably one of the last to have one. They finally told me they would just turn it off.


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

The places I love to hunt don't get cell service and I also prefer it that way. However, I didn't draw anything I wanted so I am on backup plan mode. Probably going to hunt Idaho and may have cell coverage for some of it.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Critter said:


> If you want to make a cel call out of the Books you almost need to find a location where you can see either Vernal or Grand Junction. And then pray.


It also helps to stand on one foot. -_O-


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

I ended up buying the Spartan GoCam from Trailcampros.com and they have been awesome and the folks at Trailcampros were the best. Thanks for the tip. I get a better signal off the camera than I did the phone. It also sends photos with just one bar even though its better to have 3 bars. The signal boosting antennas do work.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------

